# Aunt Jemima name, image being removed from Quaker Oats products to promote racial equality



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://ktul.com/news/nation-world/...d-from-quaker-oats-to-promote-racial-equality

Uncle Ben next?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

denner said:


> https://ktul.com/news/nation-world/...d-from-quaker-oats-to-promote-racial-equality
> 
> Uncle Ben next?


Nah, He's gonna run against Trump.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Did I miss something? How does removing the name Aunt Jemima "make progress toward racial equality"? Is it the image?! This has really gone off the deep end. Makes you wonder what is next. They just disarmed Elmer Fudd too.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure that the "Quaker" image model was a black man in "white face".
Let's get that racist image out of the stores right away.
Seriously, screw this "cancel culture". These fools are not in charge of anything but the A-holes that put shame on the universities that handed them a journalism degree. They are propagandists and are traitors against our country.

GW


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes,Uncle Ben is out too.So they remove all traces of black people from everywhere and they will cry "why are there no black faces on products etc."


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

To tell you the truth Quaker Oats Aunt Jemima mix can't hold a candle to Hungry Jack's. Nostalgia was the only thing going for it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmmmm, the ladies that played Aunt Jemima were the real ground breakers. Not only employed women in a time that women just didn't have jobs outside the home, but well paid, and rock stars for their time and promotions.
That is the racial equality that the leftist loons claim to be chasing, but in reality it is a long way from what they are trying to achieve.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Stupidity continues


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We are currently witnessing a whole nation struggling with common sense, and how it applies.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Black face on package: Bad.
White face on package: Good

Did I get that right?

So, OK, tell me why that isn't racist and bigoted.
Seems to me that it accomplishes the exact opposite of what is desired.
Convince me that I'm wrong.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I believe Nancy Green was a live in maid for some influential folks in a big city. She was very skilled and the employer recommended her highly.Keep in mind that this was over 110 years ago.
She signed a lifetime contract with Quaker Oats that made her quite wealthy.
Nancy spent her time and her money helping other Afro-Americans to succeed just as she had with hard work and intelligence. SHE MUST BE ERASED!

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

As GW hinted at above. They are deleting history and do not know the truth. 
*Amazing how things are progressing today. If you have a opinion you are a targeted? If you do not agree with progressives you are targeted? Change name or get targeted? Apologize or else? Remove that statue or else? 
*All this after decades of renaming streets, bridges, parks, buildings etc. to MLK. It erases the truth and we are condemned to repeat it. What do think they are doing by deleting the truth?
*GW was correct. In 1893 Green was introduced as Aunt Jemima at the World's Columbian Exposition held in Chicago. "Nancy spent her time and her money helping other Afro-Americans to succeed just as she had with hard work and intelligence. SHE MUST BE ERASED!" According to this movement.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ms. Buttersworth and Hungry Jack for me. Superior products.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Amazing the stupidity that exists today. Remove all historical representations To anything even remotely racially connected like branding, statues, social references, and “magically” we will have fixed all those injustices that have ever existed in this country or anywhere. I watched the first night of Oprah’s “What next” broadcast last week because I wanted to see what the new social party line was. Well, at least one of the commentators said that “whatever the next steps are, any discussion of solving these problems has to include reparations to people of color for past injustices”, or something to that effect.

Well for me, that’s an absolute non starter. I never owned slaves, and to my knowledge none of my ancestors were slave owners. That entire approach, to me, is pure Bull S*it that some black people want to use to extort money out of guilty white people. I can agree that there has been racial injustice in our history but I am not responsible for sins that were committed by people here 150 or more years ago. What next, do we also need to make reparations to Native Americans because Europeans took this land from them? I didn’t do it so why is it my fault to solve the problem economically?

The Left has lost it’s friggin mind.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, as a Kid I remember so well the Happy Face of Aunt Jemima on the pancake box. To me it just seemed like that lady was great in the Kitchen and really knew how to make some great Breakfast. What a shame to get rid of her to the trash bin.

In out school system a African American Mother complained about the "Racist" Mark Twain most especially the books of Huck Finn and Tom Sawyer. The "N" word was in the books) The School System then removed all of Twain's book.
How ironic, since Twain's books were all about promoting ANTI Racism. Go Figure. Now African Americans use the word to refer to themselves all over the place. Songs on boom boxes using it so loud you can hear the word being screamed in the next county. 

I know there are pastries now with the Logo "Little Debbie" She is a young white girl in the logo. So now what, is it racist to picture white Little Debbie? I am sure they will have that removed as well.


----------



## Maldavis (Feb 24, 2019)

Coming to a school near you..
A school near me named after Christopher Columbus is contemplating a name change because they believe he was racist. 
You can’t make this chit up..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Maldavis said:


> Coming to a school near you..
> A school near me named after Christopher Columbus is contemplating a name change because they believe he was racist.
> You can't make this chit up..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wonder if any of these mental giants even know the definition of the word. At this point, I'm saying,,,,,,,,,,,,No.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> I wonder if any of these mental giants even know the definition of the word. At this point, I'm saying,,,,,,,,,,,,No.


Lol they know as much about history as the do Brain surgery. If someone told them Louis Farrakhan was Lincolns VP during the civil war they would believe it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Maldavis said:


> Coming to a school near you..
> A school near me named after Christopher Columbus is contemplating a name change because they believe he was racist.
> You can't make this chit up..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What the proposed new name..... the "Everbody wins a prize for attendance" junior-Senior School? Lol, effin idiots.

well after all, Columbus was a racist don't cha know....because he figured out how to get here across the ocean so all those effin Europeans could come here and steal the land from the native Americans. How much more racist could you be?
im not saying that Native Americans have not been mistreated, but is it .Columbus' fault after all? Effin Liberals are idiots.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

How will they ever segregate the Oreo Cookie???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean says:

Don't segregate.

Integrate!

Make the entire Oreo a sort of brownish sludge.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

wirenut said:


> How will they ever segregate the Oreo Cookie???


That just struck me funny at this time. Good one! Needed a laugh.
*Oreo-> Heck just leave it alone it is doing quite well on it's own. It does NOT have outside influences tearing at it in a power struggle! Does it have to change it's name? Does it have to apologize for having a opinion? Does Oreo have any history it wants to erase? Does it want to rename something?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I like Oreo's and ice cold milk. As much as I do, they don't like me or my stomach.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Got milk?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

LostinTexas said:


> View attachment 18668
> 
> Got milk?


You *have* to have milk with Oreo's.

Can't stand eating um dry.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry for the reality shot, but the old slang about Oreo Cookies seemed to say that a person was black on the outside, but white on the inside. (possibly an uncle Tom reference)
My preference is for those who are honest.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's not Oreo cookies.
That's "An Oreo."

It's ghetto slang for someone who works hard and succeeds.
He may be Black on the outside, but inside, he's White.

That usage tells me a lot about ghetto Blacks.
.


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

stokes said:


> So they remove all traces of black people from everywhere and they will cry "why are there no black faces on products etc."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, that actually happened at Stanford.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------

